# Bang x Towhee



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Cant wait to see them!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sharon cant express in words how happy I am about your announcement. 
I am sure it is going to be "Big Bang" litter. 
Wish sweet Towhee and you all the best.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - are there pictures of the dad?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations and I can't wait to see pictures. Will you be keeping one?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I so wish I would be keeping a puppy !! But, I am at the limit of dogs I can take care of, train etc. 

Megora, I will see if I can get some pictures --


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

network went down ..

Here is a recent pic of Bang at a UKC show -- it does not do him justice but you'll get an idea


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

How exciting! Love the pedigree  And this makes my Abby a great-aunt. Be sure to share photos of the pups.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bang is stunning............
Congratulations on your litter


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> network went down ..
> 
> Here is a recent pic of Bang at a UKC show -- it does not do him justice but you'll get an idea


Thanks<:

I wondered when I saw the pedigree - based on dogs close behind I guessed he would be dark gold. But wondered about the rest of him. Nice looking dog. :smile2:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> How exciting! Love the pedigree  And this makes my Abby a great-aunt. Be sure to share photos of the pups.


Does that mean Shala is a cousin? :smile2:


Congratulations! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Congratulations! They'll be terrific pups.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> Does that mean Shala is a cousin? :smile2:
> Congratulations! Can't wait to see them!


Bang's dad is Abby's littermate - So Shala would be Bang's cousin. After that it gets too confusing for me! My dad used to describe convoluted family relations (like second cousins twice removed --??) and would lose me every time. I like the phrase "shirt tail cousins."


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I love Bang's coloring. Those are sure to be some gorgeous pups!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh my, with those two for parents that will be a stunning litter of babies. Be still my heart, Bang is a heartthrob!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Waiting anxiously to see these puppies. Bang is a littermate of our Gracie. Of course I'm prejudiced but I think their whole litter was very handsome. There were 5 boys and 2 girls. I think Bang was about the darkest. The 2 girls and one of the boys were lighter. I'd say Gracie is a true medium gold now. Can't resist showing a couple of pictures of her.


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

Windrush's Golden Cup of Joe was my wife's last Golden (before we were married) and he's the brother of Windrush's Desert Storm, Towhee's Dad...

So, now that we're related. I'll be over for dinner some time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww, my Faelan..Windrush Amber Sunrise Zachane..., is Tank's half brother  

I also have a Towhee son, Brady & a Faelan son Aedan.

So now you have to stop by for dinner


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations and so exciting. These will be nice looking, talented pups. And I think both my Cooper and Sammy are cousins!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

They will be beautiful, smart pups for sure!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great litter.. They will be both talented and good looking.. Wishing you the best of luck for safe and fast delivery!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

So exciting! Can't wait for puppy pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

With days to go, the anticipation is building. For me to discover how many pups will be welcomed to the world, for the potential owners who have been waiting so patiently to see if there is a puppy for them to bring home, and no doubt for Ms Towhee as she will once again have an easier time walking, laying down and her eating will not only be drastically increased but no doubt more comfortable.

Hmm, not letting me upload a pic from my camera... Have to try another way.

No luck - somehow my pics have been erased from my camera -- bummer. I am hoping to stop by tomorrow after the health clinic so might be able to get pictures if its not raining.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Towhee*

enjoying the spring scents on Sunfire Mountain, she is calm and curious while her humans are waiting ....


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Towhee is so lovely. Sending good wishes for a smooth and easy delivery. And anxiously awaiting puppy pictures.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I keep checking here and Facebook for news. I hope everything goes smoothly and there's happy and healthy pups and a happy and healthy mom!

By the way, is Towhee's coat normally that curly? I haven't noticed it that curly in pics before.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Temperature is dropping  Barb just called, she is at 99.5
Towhee's coat normally has 'some' waves, but pregnancy seems to bring out the curls


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Temperature is dropping  Barb just called, she is at 99.5
> Towhee's coat normally has 'some' waves, but pregnancy seems to bring out the curls


Good luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Good luck!! Hope all goes well for her and the babies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee is being quiet while others dogs are being fed...not her usual.

She is also (reportedly) looking up and wagging her tail whenever someone checks on her rather than jumping to meet & greet.

So, a quiet, well behaved Towhee has us believing she is getting ready


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Towhee's curls are beautiful, love them. 
Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures, prayers everything goes well.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

3 boys, 4 girls born yesterday (May 25) between 4:30 and 7:30 in the afternoon/evening.
Towhee and pups are doing well 

Pics this weekend, I hope.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Great to hear they are all doing well.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Yay! Can't wait to see pics. At least they didn't wait until the middle of the night. This sounds like it's going to be a great litter.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Great news! Glad everyone is doing well.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

Congrats! Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

crap - one of the girls might be fading! we were worried about her but then she started nursing and now she's fading again... heading up for pictures etc but this just is sad ...


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awww, sending many positive thoughts for the little one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, that's sad news. I hope she is okay and starts to do better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heavenly Father, Earth Mother, angels, spirit & Reiki guides, I ask that you surround this girl in love & light, giving her the strength for her journey - whether she stays or whether she returns to your loving care. I ask that you protect and guide her as she journeys in the direction that will be for her highest joy and for the greatest good of all concerned.

I ask this through Christ, our Lord Amen.

I give thanks for the chance to hold her and cuddle her and feed her for a few hours today under the careful eyes of her mama Towhee.

I cannot upload pictures. I wanted to upload a picture of this precious one but the forum will not post -- even using Photo Bucket. Tears are streaming - I wanted to share her fragile beauty.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Sending prayers to you as you care for this little one and for her mama Towhee


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I hope she'll be ok


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I also cannot post the pictures of the other 6: They are all doing well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

These are photo Sunrise wanted posted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks you!!! The first pic is of the little girl who is fading and leaving our world.

The remaining pics are of a few of her siblings at 3 days old.



Rob's GRs said:


> These are photo Sunrise wanted posted.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so sorry about the little girl, prayers for her and prayers for the other puppies and Towhee that they continue to do well.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Adding my healing thoughts and Reiki prayers for you and the little girl who struggles.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sad when one baby struggles. Keeping everything crossed here.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon.. I am so sorry the wee little one is not doing well. Sending Prayers for her and for you, Barb and Mike. There has been enough sadness of late.. they look like a beautiful litter and hoping for the best..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sharon, so sorry the little girl is struggling. Sending thoughts and prayers for all of you. The pups are beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Prayers for this little girl, she's beautiful, they all are.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about the little girl. Sending prayers she's welcomed into Gods arms if he decides to call her home. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the little girl. Thinking of you all.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

She slipped away during the night - Barb was hand feeding her (she was also nursing a bit for me during the day) and brought her into the bedroom, but she did not make it - she is in the arms of the angels now.

For anyone reading this thread who experiences this, sometimes, when there is nothing wrong but the puppy is not nursing enough to fill her belly, a touch of honey on a fingertip can be tried and if that works (ie; puppy starts suckling strongly), putting honey on the mother's nipple to try nursing that way -- this would be after the other puppies are removed so the fading one has no competition.

Towhee never rejected this little one and was quite insistent she be allowed to clean and mother her while I was cuddling & feeding her baby girl. We used a baby bottle while hand feeding.

She lived a very brief time, but she mattered.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She most definitely mattered. I'm so sorry she left this earth. And my heart hurts for all of you and also her loving and caring Momma.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This precious little one certainly did matter. 
I am so sorry and also sad to hear she passed. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Poor little pumpkin. She has to have known she was loved and cared for, given all your efforts. It's just so sad.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I have no words other than I am so very, very sorry. Hugs


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sad,,,,,I'm sorry she didn't make it. You both gave it your all.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Visited again today - Towhee and her remaining pups look great. It is warm enough so that although the pups are so young, an air conditioner had to be installed and turned on - low of course but on. I thought I might attach the pictures from yesterday of the surviving pups - some you have seen, some not. I did not take pictures today of Towhee's kids ... they have not changed since yesterday and they were busy nursing, nursing, nursing...


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful little redheads. Thanks for posting photos.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the little girl, I was really hoping she'd turn around.

It is a very good looking litter, and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of them as they grow!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear of the loss of that sweet angel girl. Glad to hear the rest are doing well


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost the little girl. The rest of them look to be thriving. That is certainly a blessing. They're beautiful little babies.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm very sorry about the loss of that beautiful angel. They're all beautiful, it'll be fun to watch them grow!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

So sorry about the one. I am so grateful that the others are thriving. I can't wait to watch them grow. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Just catching up after a crazy weekend. I'm so sorry for the loss of the little girl. My heart is breaking for you and Towhee and Barb and Mike. I'm sure she knew she was loved in the short amount of time she was in this world.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Said a little prayer for that little girl. The remaining pups are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Little girl had the best big brother in the world welcoming her to Heaven.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Special souls are often called home early. RIP little one.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry- heaven just gained the sweetest little angel. Prayers that the rest continue to thrive.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys at 10 days old*

Jun 4 2016. Each pup has 2 pictures  Getting cute !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls at 10 days old*

Jun 4 2016. 2 pictures each - they are adorable


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness! They're all so perfectly sweet!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They should be opening their eyes within the next few days  They still won't be able to see but they'll start taking on a more expressive look.

I always find it amazing how their ears are so little as newborns (and often stick out), then get so huge and finally settle in to being just right


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

They're all really cute but for some reason I'm particularly liking the girls.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The boys at 16 days old*

Their eyes are open


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*The girls at 16 days old*

Jun 11 2016: Aren't they lovely ?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I love them at that age<3


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Goodness, they're adorable!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Can I have one?


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Swoon!!! They're all so perfectly gorgeous!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful puppies. I love their color.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

> Jun 11 2016: Aren't they lovely ?


They certainly are, they're beautiful!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Little beauties. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And we have our first escapee  Yesterday at 18 days old one of the girls found other areas to explore LOL 

Watch out Towhee, they're mobile.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And...apparently one of the dogs started howling Sunday night and next thing you know (reported to me with much laughter) they night starting singing with pupies joining in...doors were thrown open and all humans ran to see that all was well, but the Towhee pups were just joining in for their nighttime melody.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> And...apparently one of the dogs started howling Sunday night and next thing you know (reported to me with much laughter) they night starting singing with pupies joining in...doors were thrown open and all humans ran to see that all was well, but the Towhee pups were just joining in for their nighttime melody.


Adorable!!! I'd love to see a video of that!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> And...apparently one of the dogs started howling Sunday night and next thing you know (reported to me with much laughter) they night starting singing with pupies joining in...doors were thrown open and all humans ran to see that all was well, but the Towhee pups were just joining in for their nighttime melody.





Indyfurkiddos said:


> Adorable!!! I'd love to see a video of that!!


I would too, must have been so cute.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*First Time Outside 23 Days old*

Jun 18 2016 - boy a


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*First Time Outside 23 Days old*

Jun 18 2016 boy b


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*First Time Outside 23 Days old*

Jun 18 2016 boy c


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Girl a Jun 18 2016*

First Time Outside 23 Days old


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Girl b Jun 18 2016*

First Time Outside 23 Days old


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Girl c Jun 18 2016*

First Time Outside 23 Days old


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Love their coloring!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Loving that little smiley girl C


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're such beautiful pups, great pictures.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Gorgeous babies! I love their coloring!


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the darker puppies!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just a note - the pictures were taken in the noon day sun, with shade starting to appear so the colors are not true. They will probably all be dark to red


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

They're so cute!! Girl C is my favorite (look at that smile!)


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG, what a little peanut


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

These beautiful babies, make me both happy and sad to see all at the same time. They will be wonderful.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!! I have not been able to visit with the pups & Towhee much with all the stuff going on at work, but yesterday!!

*** They are little goldens *** 

Getting into mischief, playing bitey face, climbing, escaping, starting to run in those cute little jack rabbit starts, pulling down toys and sheets, eating, starting to clamor for human attention as well as mama attention etc.

This weekend, weather permitting, they will experience grass and dirt under their feet for the first time.

One girl is being held back for a few weeks (not yet promised to anyone waiting) in the hope that she will continue the awesome genetic lineage - how great would that be? Perhaps a co-ownership. I would like to think that I could have another Towhee line offspring somewhere down the line  She is a special little girlie!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

More pictures please!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping for video this weekend  

Barb is at conformation trials, while Mike has a field trial so there will be no puppy wranglers there for pictures  They are getting too active to hold, or keep otherwise safe, and be able to take still pictures but hoping for video where they will be a group in an X Pen or playscape



Amystelter said:


> More pictures please!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*June 25 2016 - a few firsts*

The MaeMae pup was introduced to my Towhee's pups for the first time and the pups felt dirt under their feet - also for the first time 

A very hot day so we quickly scrapped our original plans and set up a circle pen under a large shade tree -- no grass (they felt and played with that yesterday). It went well - the MaeMae pup is a week older and a singleton so we needed to keep it short for first meeting - he is now much more interested in interacting with my Towhee's pups 

Full links since I am getting errors on playback:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday, as I pulled in at lunch for my visit, what do I see?

Why Towhee & MaeMae pups getting their first lesson in following Barb (Sunfire Goldens) and Nate across the lawn (and down the steps) to the smaller playscape -- all were absolutely delighted with the great outdoors adventure and pooping away as they made their way. One pup was fascinated with the stairs wanted to climb back up, a few pups were intrigued with the plantings which were still slightly wet from the morning rains but we eventually corralled them all into the playscape where they had a great time running through the holes and then digging to create new holes to burrow into  Golden puppies learning to enjoy getting themselves all dirty LOL

I was unprepared (did not have a camera) so I quickly took pictures on my phone.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As their dogalities develop, and we start to consider which pups will be going home with which people, we will be identifying the pups. Barb & Mike are busy this upcoming weekend but perhaps on Monday?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great video! They are growing so fast.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my! Puppy fever strikes again!

I'm sure you have a waiting list a mile long, but I'd love to be added to it. I'm also interested in an older puppy or a young adult, if you know of any that are available.

Wishing you a splendid holiday weekend with the little fur balls!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks so much  

I only know of 1 slightly older golden pup and she is super high energy in need of a highly experienced competitive home (not a Towhee pup  )

This is Towhee's final litter, but if you watch the Sunfire site you can see potential and existing litters . Barb is also the point person for golden referrals activity and works with many breeders in our area placing puppies and being on the lookout for available puppies.



]


GoldensGirl said:


> Oh my! Puppy fever strikes again!
> 
> I'm sure you have a waiting list a mile long, but I'd love to be added to it. I'm also interested in an older puppy or a young adult, if you know of any that are available.
> 
> Wishing you a splendid holiday weekend with the little fur balls!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Spoke with Barb and was laughing my butt off. I always wonder why it didn't seem to happen but she told me :

While rounding the pups up after yesterday's adventures, that is taking them out of the X-penned playscape and leading them into the house, one (possibly 2) of the Towhee pups took off for the driveway to explore more. They were safely chased down.

LOL gotta love puppies with the spirit of adventure


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

It's so amazing how they are programmed to follow - to stay with mom or a human. I remember one of Abby's litters of 13 - A LOT of puppies - all following a friend of mine out into a field, bouncing around exploring and going potty, then following her back. Of course it makes sense that they would stay with the group and follow a leader, not wanting to get lost. But it still amazes me when the little punks do it.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Thanks so much
> 
> I only know of 1 slightly older golden pup and she is super high energy in need of a highly experienced competitive home (not a Towhee pup  )
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response. We know a lot about high-energy Goldens since our Sunny is a daughter of Lycinan's Bling Bling and Big Bang. I call her my Sunshine Whirly Girl. I think Cindy chose us for her because she was born with contracted tendons and their vet said "Find her a home with people who won't ask much of her." She gave Joker extra years of joy and knows that her job is to keep me laughing. 

Wishing you all manner of joy with your pups!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

HeeHee  Well, since the owners to be are starting to ask questions and Barb is beginning to evaluate which pups might fit best where (final decisions made at puppy testing) we marked and identified the pups 

Boys: Black, green & blue
Girls: Pink, yellow & white.

And so far  I am hoping Yellow Girl is the one who stays for growing out and/or a co-ownership -- she is a blast! Even had Mike laughing at her antics. Don't get me wrong, they are all fun loving and quick, and my laces were in real danger today, but Ms Yellow has that special spark of naughty that reminds me of Ms Towhee


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

slightly early because the vet was coming for the MaeMae & deeDee puppy exams --- but ---

the Bang x Towhee pups have all passed their physical exams with flying colors and the boys have all their 'parts' in the right places. One of the owners-to-be had the chance to visit today since she was down for shows in the area -- wish I could have been there but how could she not fall in love with the darlings


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Puppy Party today!! A little early so it can work between shows, owners-to-be being in the area for the W Springfield shows, being combined with DeeDee's boy & girl, MaeMae's boy and another ladies pups.

Might not get pictures since it may be raining LOL and the Towhee pups look to be mudders so far!

ETA: and yeah, since many of the pups will also spend time doing hunt/field work it was decided it might be a good thing to see how the puppies like puddles, rain & mud plus there is water at the outside site for dog & puppy swimming!! 

I have to figure out what to wear since I really don't much like getting wet so don't have much in the way of rain gear


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The puppy party was lovely!! The weather was all right (a few drizzles but the heavy stuff held off until we were almost ready to leave) and now I wish I had brought a video recorder and camera  I will hopefully get some final pictures of them this upcoming week  

The Bang x Towhee pups all tested fairly high so a really good call was made for competition only homes  They were most often described as 'naughty' LOL 

Good people, good dogs and great puppies at the party!! 

I don't think any of these puppies will need to be taught tug, that's for sure  And they won't lack for energy to go all day long-whether in the field or in the competitive obedience rings !

One girl has become available as often happens. I know it always works out for the best, but I always worry when this happens.

Towhee did not come home with me - I had her loaded in the Xterra where she was happily enthroned for a few hours keeping Aedan company, when Barb told me she had to hunt up one of her puppies - the pup had dug a hole and slipped through, and must have followed an adult down to the fields. Towhee was let out to find him/her and quickly and easily located her errant offspring and so, I thought it best if she remain there for the next week ...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

This sounds like an awesome litter. Love the naughty puppies!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yesterday's visit was amazing!

Rambunctious little muchkins until they notice a lap. They stop at your feet and wait for you to lift them onto your lap for quietness and cuddling  Put them down on the ground and after pausing to make sure you really meant it, off running and playing they go again ! 

Today I have a half day vacation - why? Well, because if the camera person does not get delayed at a prior shoot, these munchkins will be filmed in an instructional video for puppies first bath using a new organic dog shampoo - my video camera is charged!! This should be a blast LOL Because they are puppies, multiple puppies will most likely be needed for the entire segment and the Bang x Towhee pups are fairly uniform in looks - viewers should not be able to tell they were switched out as needed for retakes!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL Well we packed up the pups and headed to beautiful local farm - old farmhouse with a wonderful stone deck, cows, chickens, roosters, crops etc to film the 'Puppies 1st Bath' segment for a local TV personality 'Julie the Garden Fairy'

I took video (unprocessed yet) of the taping process but here is a picture of one of the boys being filmed and shared on Julie's FB page 

Towhee came home with me yesterday    The house was very lively last night LOL

The pups start going to their new homes Monday .. what a glorious litter they are. May their lives be filled with love, laughter and success!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Blue boy is getting his bath to go home to Canada .... Safe travels little one.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Blue boy is getting his bath to go home to Canada .... Safe travels little one.


Where abouts is he headed?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Montreal area.

Black boy has gone to his new home in MA.

Green boy heads out to IL tomorrow.

Girls, well which girl stays is still a question...yellow is my personal favorite  but pink has started showing real talent for mischief as well LOL


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Montreal area.
> 
> Black boy has gone to his new home in MA.
> 
> ...


Aw, too bad - was hoping he was coming to Toronto! :wavey:

A little mischief is a good sign to me, too. I sort of see it as bright and confident. I can see why she's making you pause...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins  The 2 girls staying at Sunfire might have their pictures taken in some sort of Purina thing !! Gangly stage and all!

PS: One of the girls might have a call name of Finch (Darwin and Bird lines so a Darwin Bird)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great, I love the gangly stage.........they are so cute at this stage.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, after a few more field training sessions (Mike's primary interest) it has become apparent that Finch I (Darwin bird - she is a blend of Darwin and the Sunfire bird line, we won't mention the other possible name LOL) has a natural love of field work & water while Finch II is better suited to an active & competitive obedience & agility home.

So the decision was made as to which home Finch II would go to of the 2 homes waiting for a nod. Finch II made her way to New Hampshire yesterday with her new owner arriving hours early and putting her collar on Finch II before all arrangements were made  She will enjoy a life of obedience & agility although she may be removed from the breeding pool. The other home waiting for a yay or nay was not so active in competition but would have bred her but there was also a physical problem (recent neck surgery - well on the way to recovery but this is a Bang x Towhee pup! not for the faint of heart or body) which swayed Barb's choice -- okay, I also had input 

I just know she will love her NH home  and has a great start thanks to Barb & Mikes training & socializing of her. So now I can visit with Finch since I know I won't be putting my collar on her - or if I do, I won't be getting out of the driveway with her


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just caught up on this thread  i needed something uplifting tonight. Thanks for sharing their journey...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

And I was just offered a Co-ownership on Finch  I could do obedience & agility while Mike worked her in field  of course I jumped at the opportunity...she will live at Sunfire but I can train at lunch and weekends


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Sunrise said:


> And I was just offered a Co-ownership on Finch  I could do obedience & agility while Mike worked her in field  of course I jumped at the opportunity...she will live at Sunfire but I can train at lunch and weekends


How wonderful, congratulations!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, that sounds great! She's going to be one well trained pup.


----------

